# Swedish snow-white Cruze



## SwedeCruzer (Jul 4, 2015)

Hey. 

I've been around for a while and gone for a while, and even managed to forget my user name and password and everything. Apparently I signed up with my old mail adress which isn't even in use anymore so can't even get a new password . Though it was time to show a pic of my ride from the "tropic" Sweden. As of today we have around 91 F and have been for a week or two. Just got some striping done on the hood and thought I'd show it of . 

Otherwise the mods so far are Morimoto mini projectors, LED drl in foglight plastic, 17" Inter Action rims with red calipers, LED bar and some minor cosmetic detailing inside. So far I haven't come across a single modded cruze in Sweden, guess people who buy them just wants a car that starts, that's it. Apologizes for the mosquitos, it doesn't matter how much i wipe them of, the next day the front is full of them again lol.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Looks awesome!! Love that stripe. Think the last little thing I'd do is make it a touch lower.


----------



## SwedeCruzer (Jul 4, 2015)

Yeah I've been thinking about a lowering kit, however I'm forced to drive on some bad dirt roads occasionally so I've been thinking about it back and forth for quite a while now hehe.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice car, what engine do you have?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

How are those DRL LEDs working for you? I'm seriously tempted to get one that looks like that. How was the install?


----------



## SwedeCruzer (Jul 4, 2015)

It's the 1.8 145 bhp gas engine. Nothing fancy and so far haven't done any mods to the engine itself. 

ChevyGuy: Honestly I'm quite disappointed in the performance of those drls. I'd expect them to be just as bright as lowbeam during daylight but they're nowhere near that. If I drive around with just the drls on people flash me to turn on my lowbeams. They look more like parking lights in comparison which made me rewire the controller so they're always on with the lowbeams. It wasn't what i had in mind but it'll do and give the car a nice look at dawn. 

The installation was fairly straight forward, had to remove the plastic shield under the engine bay and then remove the plastics around the foglights with a philips screw. Then simply swap them with the new ones with drl and tap the controller into the parking lights wire. They actually got turn signals aswell which dims down the white leds and makes them flash orange together with the original turn lights, but those look even dimmer and is only visible at nighttime.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

SwedeCruzer said:


> Honestly I'm quite disappointed in the performance of those drls. I'd expect them to be just as bright as lowbeam during daylight but they're nowhere near that. ... They actually got turn signals aswell which dims down the white leds and makes them flash orange together with the original turn lights, but those look even dimmer and is only visible at nighttime.


Too bad. Does it look like it can be opened up and the LEDs replaced with something brighter?


----------



## SwedeCruzer (Jul 4, 2015)

I've been thinking about opening them and replacing all electronics with something from Osram or Philips and just keeping the housing. They're glued together with something that looks like ordinary butyl rubber so I guess they could be opened with a heatgun and some gentle prying, otherwise using a dremel and cutting them open from behind.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome back  
I want to come visit Sweden. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## SwedeCruzer (Jul 4, 2015)

The door is open, just come by


----------

